# CADPAT colours



## qjdb (20 Jul 2007)

My 6-year-old son wants his new bedroom colour scheme to be 'Army', so I am trying to match all 4 colours of Temperate CADPAT.

So, I have a ton of this stuff laying around, and I am trying to do a colour match, but the colour-matching machine at Home Depot did not like trying to match the colours off my wallet  

Do any of you happen to know what the colours are called?  Or what the colour values are, or something that I can tell the paint store?

Or do you happen to know where there is a really good, clear picture of some CADPAT (TW) on the internet, that I could print out?

This totally sounds like a nooB question, but it is legit, really it is  ;D


----------



## Franko (20 Jul 2007)

http://www.canadiandesignresource.ca/officialgallery/wp-content/uploads/2006/05/CADPAT_canadian_design.jpg

Here's a start.

Regards


----------



## qjdb (20 Jul 2007)

yeah, the scans of material will be my last choice, if nothing else turns up.

I am hoping for more of a digital version, instead of a scan of material.  The machine tends to get confused with all the shadows between the threads.  Or at least that is what the lady at HD told me.


----------



## qjdb (20 Jul 2007)

OK, after doing some fiddling around with Paint, I got a close approximation of the 4 colours of CADPAT (TW)







On my screen the brown looks a little brown, but when I print it out on my printer, it is pretty close to the real colour.

Good enough for my purposes, anyways.

While I was at it, I also did it for the Arid Regions version.  In this colour scheme, the only sample I have of it is a name tag, but I took an image off the web for the colours.






Thanks all.


----------



## CF_Lifer (23 Jul 2007)

Sounds like quite the project. 
Have fun painting all those pixels!


----------



## qjdb (23 Jul 2007)

no, thankfully, he realizes that Dad is NOT INSANE , and therefore, the colours will just be used as a scheme, not actually going to paint the pixels.

I might do his dresser, or the rails of his bed, or something like that, in pixels, but not the walls.  I think that I will be looking for some camo netting to do the ceiling with, that kind of idea.

Yeah, I'm crazy, but not insane.

And, after doing the project, I will post pics of it    Of course, it might take a while, so don't hold your breath.


----------



## medaid (23 Jul 2007)

I'd love to see you sitting there punching little squares into cardboard or papers to paint the pixels


----------



## armyvern (23 Jul 2007)

Last time I was in to WalMart I saw a cadpat material in the sewing section ...

Good for curtains, bedding, throw pillows.


----------



## qjdb (23 Jul 2007)

Yeah, Fabricland in Chilliwack had both temperate and arid.  I will probably use that for the curtains.  It's a little stiff for bedding, but I have not thrown it in the washing machine yet to soften it up.


----------



## CF_Lifer (23 Jul 2007)

I've seen the MARPAT stuff in Wal-Mart, but not CADPAT stuff yet. 
Probably see it more around bases though, Oshawa's far from any CFBs..


----------



## Loachman (24 Jul 2007)

I did this in my older boy's room a couple of years ago, but with much larger pixels. It still took a long, long time and I pity the poor bastage who has to paint over it.

If I remember, I'll check for the paint colours when I get home. I had them custom mixed at the Home Depot. I went through a couple of gallons of the light green, and still have a fair amount of the other three colours left, some of which I bought in quart cans.


----------



## qjdb (24 Jul 2007)

post them here, in case there is anyone else who is as insane as we are.

do you happen to have any pictures of the room?


----------



## Munxcub (24 Jul 2007)

Actually wouldn't be hard to paint over... 1 coat of Kilz primer, 2 coats of top coat colour and you're probably set. Unless of course you're painting red... then you need hot pink primer and about 26 coats of paint.  ;D


----------



## NFT (25 Jul 2007)

The colors' hexadecimal codes are as follows:

#142513
#69562c
#395018
#5e8528

I hope this helps (when you go to the paint shop they may be able to help you with these.)

Regards,
Mike


----------



## Loachman (26 Jul 2007)

I've had a screwy few days and have yet to haul out the leftover paint. I shall, though.

It's not hiding the coulours that I'm concerned about when repainting, it's hiding the varying thicknesses of paint.


----------



## Loachman (27 Jul 2007)

Okay. I haven't figured out the Home Depot colour coding for these. I have one empty 3.43 L and one empty 857 ml cans of light green and the ingredients vary - the pigments are the same, but the numbers that go with them do not appear to be proportionate. The mixes were based purely on the judgment of the paint lady assisting me; she has a good eye as she nailed the paint colours right from the CADPAT item that I'd taken on the first attempt.

I used  Behr Premium Plus Interior Satin Enamel Acrylic Latex Accent Base No 7600 (same number for both sizes) and Deep Base No 7300 as appropriate for the colours over a primer tinted light grey, applied with a small roller (these were big pixels) and fine brush for touch-up of some corners.

The ingredients for each colour are as follows (read in columns):

Light Green

Accent Base No 7600 3.43 L can, Colour Name "Grape Leaves" 400D-6

Colourant                    OZ     48     96
AX PERM YELLOW        10       0       0
E   THALO BLUE             0     44       0
L   RAW UMBER             2     44       0


Dark Green

Deep Base No 7300 3.43 L can, Colour Name "Jungle Thail" 400D-7

Colourant                    OZ     48     96
AX PERM YELLOW          9     28       0
D   THALO GREEN          1       0       0
V   MAGENTA                1     32       0


Black

Deep Base No 7300 3.43 L can, Colour Name "Black Suede" S-H-790

Colourant                    OZ     48     96
B   LAMP BLACK            11     32      0
KX WHITE                     0       8      0
R   EXTERIOR RED         0     40      0
T   MEDIUM YELLOW      1     16      0


Brown

Deep Base No 7300 857 ml can, no colour name specified.

Colourant                    OZ     48     96
B   LAMP BLACK             0     36       1
I    BROWN OXIDE         0     34       0
T   MEDIUM YELLOW      1      0       1


----------



## ton_ami69 (30 Jul 2007)

This is sort of a side question to this one.  How would one paint anything in CADPAT?  Is there a technique?


----------



## freeze_time311 (30 Jul 2007)

Time, time, beer, and more time.


----------



## qjdb (30 Jul 2007)

If you are doing it at the same scale as the clothing (ie, the pixels being 1 - 2 mm in size), you would probably do a stencil, and then either use a stencil brush, or a spray paint.  There are some really good examples of people doing this to rifles, mostly Americans in MARPAT or ACU colours

These are threads from Lightfighter (sort of the American equivalent to this board, but make an introduction in the correct thread in the Crusader Hall before you make any posts, you will probably need to register to see the pics.)

http://lightfighter.net/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/9046084761/m/373103967?r=405109828#405109828

http://lightfighter.net/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/9046084761/m/473101226?r=473101226#473101226

(This one has CADPAT versions) http://lightfighter.net/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/829100313/m/4011054171?r=6421008271#6421008271

This page has some great pictures of the stencils that he used:
http://www.unblock.be/index.php?q=aHR0cDovL3d3dy5taWxpdGFyeW1vcm9ucy5jb20vd2VhcG9ucy9hci5taXNjLmh0bWw%3D (I had to use a redirection site, as my work blocked www.militarymorons.com, but if you want the correct page, go to the site and do a search for "ar15 misc stuff")

If you were going to do a larger area (like a wall in a room), I would guess that you would make up a 'digital' grid on the wall, with light pencil marks, and then figure out which colour was going to go in which square.

Another idea would be to print a CADPAT picture on a mylar sheet, and then use an overhead projector to project it onto the wall, and use that pattern to figure out which colours go where.  Of course, this one would be somewhat distorted at the edges, due to the 'stretching' of the picture from the projector.

If I was doing a larger area, like a room, I would be inclined to do it at a 5cm 'pixel' size, or maybe even larger.  It's not like you are actually using it to really camoflauge something, so if it is not 'effective', it would not really matter.

I saw an SUV in Mission, British Columbia that was done up in a Jungle Stalker colour digital pattern.  I had thought of doing it to my vehicle ;D, but my interior is burgundy, so it would not really match with the CADPAT colours too well. :-X  Yeah, I'm a geek, what's your point?

So, yeah, probably do a base coat in the lighter green, then do highlights in the darker green, black, and brown.  Of course, you will be painting 4 different colours, so like Freeze said, lots of time, and lots of liquid refreshment.  And probably an appointment with a counsellor afterwards.  Of course, I have 2 kids, so I am already certifiably insane.

Yeah, I have put some thought and research to this, I guess. :


----------



## DropZone (30 Jul 2007)

Gentlemen,

I get a chuckle from this thread. As a tribute to the troops, we just painted our factory Cadpat™Tw. When in Edmonton, check it out. It pops!

Kind Regards
Brian Kroon


----------



## qjdb (30 Jul 2007)

And, I have a feeling that it made your eyes buggy doing it too.  How big are your pixels?  Can you post a picture?


----------



## CdnArtyWife (30 Jul 2007)

The most difficult part of a CADPAT color scheme is coming up with the correct chemical composition to allow the paint to fade to white within the first year. This is extremely hard to accomplish and as of yet, I don't believe there are any documented cases.

As we all know, authentic CADPAT is the only cadpat that has this fading feature. All others are just imitation.
 >


----------



## LakeSup (30 Jul 2007)

This is sort of a side question to this one.  How would one paint anything in CADPAT?  Is there a technique?

___________________________________________________________________________________________________________

It's basically the same as any candy stripe or checkerboard painting project....add the paint colours in the correct proportion but DO NOT STIR THE CONTAINER!
Now, if you will excuse me, I have to figure out Stripe toothpaste and Neapolitan ice cream.


----------



## freeze_time311 (30 Jul 2007)

WarmAndVertical said:
			
		

> Now, if you will excuse me, I have to figure out Stripe toothpaste and Neapolitan ice cream.



 :rofl: hilarious


----------



## LakeSup (30 Jul 2007)

Hilarious!!!
You should have seen me after trying to solve the Cadbury Caramilk Conundrum!  Never figured that out but I think it inolves temperature differentials.   It hurt my head    and I gained 30 lbs!


----------



## TN2IC (30 Jul 2007)

DropZone said:
			
		

> Gentlemen,
> 
> I get a chuckle from this thread. As a tribute to the troops, we just painted our factory Cadpat™Tw. When in Edmonton, check it out. It pops!
> 
> ...




Brian.. you MUST post photos. I want to see this.


----------



## DropZone (11 Aug 2007)

Gentlemen,

To answer your questions:

The pixels are 14" square 

To find the place in the morning I use my onboard gps and have crew hang IR glowticks from the eaves ;D

I'll post pictures once the new signage is installed.

Kind Regards
Brian KRoon


----------



## rz350 (11 Aug 2007)

CdnArtyWife said:
			
		

> The most difficult part of a CADPAT color scheme is coming up with the correct chemical composition to allow the paint to fade to white within the first year. This is extremely hard to accomplish and as of yet, I don't believe there are any documented cases.
> 
> As we all know, authentic CADPAT is the only cadpat that has this fading feature. All others are just imitation.
> >



Maybe, just maybe, if you bought some really cheap, interior grade paint 9find the cheapest, most no name brand you can) and put it on really thin, and then left powerful ultraviolet lights on in the room 24/7 You might get it match DND grade CADPAT.


----------



## aesop081 (11 Aug 2007)

Funny...in 3 years my CADPAT has not faded a single bit


----------



## medaid (12 Aug 2007)

Really CDN Aviator? Mine are faded, and they're a light shade of CAD from its former glory. I've got the Gen 2 CADPAT too, the supposedly FADE resistant ones. Oh well. Resistant... not unfadable I guess.


----------



## aesop081 (12 Aug 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Really CDN Aviator? Mine are faded, and they're a light shade of CAD from its former glory. I've got the Gen 2 CADPAT too, the supposedly FADE resistant ones. Oh well. Resistant... not unfadable I guess.



It was a joke...mine have been in the plastic bag they were issued to me in for 3 years.....LOL


----------



## medaid (12 Aug 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> It was a joke...mine have been in the plastic bag they were issued to me in for 3 years.....LOL




Ah booo! I missed the punchline.... next time use an animated smiley  ;D


----------



## geo (12 Aug 2007)

A lot has to do with the frequency of their washing & the heat applied when drying.
The 4 sets I have are prolly 2-3 yrs old, they've faded some, but not bad - compared to some I have seen.
Some people use laundry detergent that has bleach built into it..... and that has it's own problems.


----------



## C1302C17 TECH (12 Aug 2007)

Mine look fine, until say I get new pants or shirt and when miss matched are horrible.  I had the Gen 1 stuff, and worked with a lot of faded CADPAT people.  I wash mine in a front loader washer at home, no bleach ever in my detergents and in cold water for all my washings.  Then to top it off low heat dryer of hung dry - I treat all my clothes the same except socks, tshirts and the other sorts LOL


----------



## Col.Steiner (26 Aug 2007)

Wash that stuff in cold water with a delicate detergent like Woolite, I know it sounds a little sissy, just don't brag about it. They will never fade. And don't machine dry if you have time to air dry.


----------



## q_1966 (26 Aug 2007)

I dont know about you, but I think it looks cool to see the cadpat fade so much it looks like desert-pat ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Aug 2007)

Brazil_66 said:
			
		

> I dont know about you, but I think it looks cool to see the cadpat fade so much it looks like desert-pat ;D



I don't think it looks cool. Never had this type of problem with the OD uniforms.


----------



## q_1966 (27 Aug 2007)

even though the OD ones went see-thru


----------



## Shamrock (27 Aug 2007)

Brazil_66 said:
			
		

> even though the OD ones went see-thru



Good ole combat lingerie.

The two sets I have left from my initial issue in 2001 are pretty much OD now because of fade.  The other sets are about three years old; they're the ones with the hidden buttons.  They've resisted fade very well.


----------

